# Live aboard marinas in South Carolina Help!



## captainmas (Sep 10, 2010)

Hello,

I'm new to the board, but I've found in traveling aboard vessels world wide, sailors are the best people to ask questions of.

My wife and I are buying a 59ft Carri Craft Houseboat to live aboard. We are relocating to Myrtle Beach, SC.

The challenge we are encountering is finding a marina that allows live aboards. Does anyone know the rules ? And do you know a marina s we can go to, even if it's for 3 months at a time.

Thank You,
Mike Masiero


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

you might want to check out 
Marinas.com, World's Marinas Portal, and Marina Directory

to get an idea of who to call. i think tech. my marina has some rule about only staying there 6 days a week or something, but no one really pays attention to it... i imagine they would if you were a real rabble rouser.


----------

